# Easy arrow removal?



## bowtechBrandon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey, I am new to 3-D and would like to know if there is anything I can to my arrows to make them easier to remove from the targets after shooting? Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## bowtech_eky (Dec 30, 2007)

well at the range that I shoot at they ask us to use some bar soap on are arrows like you get at a hotel room. but they make a arrow luber that you clip on your side. just have to ask the range on there reccommendations. hope this helps you


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

Take a look at this:
http://www.ddarchery.com/index.html


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You can buy those lube tube jobs if you want to look professional, but as said, those little motel bars of soap hard to beat. Just coat the first couple inches of your arrow and you're good to go. I coat all my arrows to start and get 2 targets each before lubing again.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

I use woody`s arrow lube.


----------



## BowTechWY (Feb 1, 2007)

All the info given to you are the best. I use the Woody's Arrow Lube but I also have a lube tube.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

I've tried soap and it works ok. It is certainly the most cost-effective method. 
Woody's arrow lube is definately the best lube I've tried. That's what I use, and I think it beats soap hands down.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

I have used several things and the most cost effective and redily available was Ivory soap. I wrapped it in DuctTape (to keep it from lathering up if it gets wet) and drilled ahole in the center rub it on the first 6" of your arrow and shoot away. I doesn't affect arrow flight.

I currently use Scorpion Venom http://waxstarinc.com/index.html only because I used a few of their other products and was very satisfied so I bought some the next time I ordered. Needless to say I will sell you my bar of Ivorysoap for $10 tyd:wink: and I will throw in an extra !


----------



## ddarchery (Jan 15, 2008)

Lube is the cheapest but it gets all over your puller and your hands. Check out our web http://www.ddarchery.com/index.html this tool can also help you out in a jam if you wack a tree.


----------



## Elite3dshooter (Aug 8, 2006)

Woody's! Great product.


----------



## ArcheryAnonymou (Dec 7, 2007)

Soap. Used it for years and it works great.


----------



## huntinpool (May 5, 2004)

*lube*

A kid at our range hasjust completed a science fair project on this subject. They tested all the current products as well as several brands of soap. The most effective was PAM. Arrows were by far easier to pull with it. The problem is a way to use it without carrying the spray can. Homemade lube tubes are fairly easy to make. (pvc, sponge, end caps). These test were done on McKenzie targets and layered field bales. Hit the motel cart and you'll have enough soap to last a few years. Definately the cheapest and easiest for me.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Woodys lil bit goes a long way


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

I love the scorpian lube. It works awsome.


----------



## gnhdad (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont use anything on the arrow but carry a sticky glove. the cloth ones with nitrile coated palms work great and no mess, nothing to reapply!! They have to be the ones with a solid palm not the dots, Wells Lamont makes them.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

Nikon02 said:


> I love the scorpian lube. It works awsome.


I just started using this and it works great.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

KIT-HAN-NE Flinger said:


> I have used several things and the most cost effective and redily available was Ivory soap. I wrapped it in DuctTape (to keep it from lathering up if it gets wet) and drilled ahole in the center rub it on the first 6" of your arrow and shoot away. I doesn't affect arrow flight.
> 
> I currently use Scorpion Venom http://waxstarinc.com/index.html only because I used a few of their other products and was very satisfied so I bought some the next time I ordered. Needless to say I will sell you my bar of Ivorysoap for $10 tyd:wink: and I will throw in an extra !


I am an advid Scorpion Venom product user as well. I currently use thier Polymeric Bowstring Fluid, Cam Server Lube and the Target Arrow Release Fluid.

The stuff really works and for the $10.99 price per bottle its well worth the investment for those who do alot of shooting.


----------

